# treo 650 verizon compatability



## nephro1 (Nov 10, 2005)

Are patchs available to enhance compatibility


----------



## gold233790 (Dec 8, 2004)

Palm has recently updated their web site to show that Cingular and Verizon are both now compatible with BMW's bluetooth. Previously, only showed Sprint as compatible. 

BMW still only shows Sprint on their bluetooth microsite.


----------



## Lucci2000 (Aug 17, 2005)

*My 2006 750 is still not paied with Treo 650 Verizon?*

I downloaded the Treo Verizon version 1.04 and it still does not link with my BMW 750 Li. Does anyone have any suggestions....e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Schnellgang (Aug 31, 2005)

gold233790 said:


> Palm has recently updated their web site to show that Cingular and Verizon are both now compatible with BMW's bluetooth. Previously, only showed Sprint as compatible.
> 
> BMW still only shows Sprint on their bluetooth microsite.


I couldn't find where Palm has anounced any compatibility with Verizon. Please post a link...

I have been trading hate mail with the verizon technical support group, those guys are impossible.
I am in the wireless communication field, I design WLAN and BLUETOOTH IC's. 
From a hardware point of view, there is no reason why the verizon treo650 cannot function properly.
The problem lies within the verizon beuracracy...


----------



## aggiedriver (Nov 21, 2005)

*treo 650 and Verizon can work! (limited)*

update your cell to the newest software. version 04 or something.

remove all "extra digits" beyond the phone number from your speed dialed numbers. This definitely causes the phone to enter a reset loop.

you can have a letter as a shortcut key for your speed dialed numbers but not a number as a shortcut key. When the bmw pairs and you have a number for your shortcut, it adds the shortcut number to the phonebook and not the actual phone number.

The bmw will only load numbers you store in your favorites. That stinks, but at least it works! Plus, who has that many friends anyway?

Hope this helps those who are addicted to their treo like I am!


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Hm. I'm running the latest software and none of my favorites show up . It's always said "Please wait.." when you go into the speed dials.

(Cingular Treo 650)

Oh well.


----------



## msegal (Jul 19, 2005)

KrisL said:


> Hm. I'm running the latest software and none of my favorites show up . It's always said "Please wait.." when you go into the speed dials.
> 
> (Cingular Treo 650)
> 
> Oh well.


I'm in the same boat.. (rogers treo 650 - unlocked)... anyone else know how to fix this?

mark


----------



## bscarlett (May 6, 2005)

I was able to transfer my entire phonebook. After you hear the beep of the succesful pairing, do not turn the car off. Go into your contacts, hit menu key and select the records drop down. Choose Send Category, bluetooth and select the BMW ULF. I have tried this with my 1st Gen ULF in my 530 and my 3rd Gen ULF in the X5. The only problem is the incoming call shows the number with a 1 prefix and the numbers are stored with the 10 digit dialing number. The number never matches to a name and as a result the name is not displayed on the MID.


----------

